# Crabbing ?



## CajunCat (Apr 19, 2011)

New to the area ... would like to know where to go crabbing and when ?


----------



## Fishin_The_Flats (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey man. I asked the same question last week because I'll be heading to my sister and brother-in-laws place on Escambia bay this weekend and wanted to see what we could do. I know it's not the BEST time of year which is usually in the late summer but, I'll let you know if I hear anything before I go or look for a private message this weekend if we find any good spots. We'll proabably go try Saturday and Sunday. You plan on catching by hand or with traps? We always did it by hand when we would go to Hackberry, LA to my uncles camp.

On a side note, where does your Cajun name come from? I'm a Fontenot from Eunice, LA.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I got small ones coming up to the dock now and they seem to be a bit bigger ones every week. Usualy like the other guy said it's warm water they are plentiful in. In the summer we get a few dozen easy in 2 overnight traps.*


----------



## CajunCat (Apr 19, 2011)

Fishin_The_Flats said:


> On a side note, where does your Cajun name come from? I'm a Fontenot from Eunice, LA.


 
Born in New Orleans, moved to St Bernard when i was 7, left home at 17,lived in Baton Rouge for 15 years, 8 years in Houma, then back to New Orleans Westbank for another 2 years before moving here to Pensacola year n half ago


----------



## CajunCat (Apr 19, 2011)

I usually use a hand line or baited net trap


----------



## FL CAJUN (Sep 28, 2007)

*Chalmette*

Hey, we need to get together have a beer....I lived in Arabi and still have my parents house in Arabi.....fished alot in Houma....
Have a good one.....
Clem:thumbup:


----------

